# Jakes flea market bike show sept 6 barto pa.



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone ever been to this show.I believe they have had this show for a few years.About a 130 mile one way ride for me.I have no problem driving 646 miles one way to memory lane and staying 4 hours then heading back to jersey so this will be a piece of cake for me.


----------



## mike j (Aug 28, 2014)

First I've heard of it, not that far for me either.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 31, 2014)

*Jake's*

I've been to Jake's Bike Swap meet 4 times now. It is definitely the smallest swap meet you will ever find. They have it in the Spring and fall.
It has only been going on for a few years. This past spring it was so bad I only stayed about a hour and went home with nothing.
But... Last year I picked up that amazing NOS 1956 Ladies Roadmaster Luxury Liner! I have also scored some various parts for good prices.
 It is not that far for me, so I always go there. It is right on route 100 in Barto, not too far from Trexlertown. If you don't live close by, it's probably not worth the trip.........Wayne


----------

